# htaccess bei Tripod?



## Avariel (5. Februar 2002)

Morgen Leute, folgendes Tutorial zum Passwortschutz von Homepages per .htaccess hab ich zufällig aufgegabelt und hab jetzt ne Frage dazu.

Weis jemand das geheime Verzeichnis (siehe Tut) von Tripod.com?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## nils11 (5. Februar 2002)

*also...*

soviel ich weiß unterstützt tripod weder php, noch mysql und .htaccess.

aber ich weiß nicht genau, ob es stimmt, bin mir aber relativ sicher.

am besten du suchst dir nen anderen provider. z.b. bei http://free.webhostlist.de  .


----------



## Avariel (6. Februar 2002)

Danke für den hochinteressanten Link!

Er hat nur einen Fehler: Ich kann nicht nach einem Provider suchen lassen, der .htaccess unterstützt


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

also meistens ist es so, dass provider, die php und mysql unterstützen, auch .htaccess unterstützen. allerdings ist dies nicht immer so.

am besten du schaust dich bei interessanten anbietern mal nach faqs oder ähnlichen um. dort steht das meistens.


----------



## addïct (6. Februar 2002)

Bei http://www.arcor.de funktioniert .htaccess für 404 Seiten. Vielleicht funktioniert's ja dann auch für Passwortschutz.


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*ja...*

also wenn es für 404-seiten geht, dann geht es eigentlich auch mit passwortschutz, da dort eiegtnlich ekin unterschied besteht.


----------



## RedZack (29. März 2002)

Vielleicht ist mein Beitrag nicht ganz passend zum Thema, aber egal   Ich wundere mich immer wieder wieso es noch Leute gibt die zu mistigen, kostenlosen Webspace-Anbietern gehen... kommerzieller Webspace kostet doch heute wirklich nicht mehr die Welt und bietet Kleinigkeiten wie CGI, PHP, MySQL, .htaccess - oder?


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*naja...*

naja, wer z.b. nur ein paar scripte testen will, für den lohnt es sich nunmal nicht, kostenpflichtige dienste zu nutzen.
was aber größere projekte angeht, sollte man wirklich kommerziellen webspace nehmen.


----------

